# 5 Phrags in bloom now.



## John M (Feb 18, 2012)

The following 5 flowers were crossed with Eumelia Arias pollen that I got from Dot. http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23961&highlight=Eumelia 

'Fingers crossed that we get some good seed!

Phrag. Red Sky






Phrag. Mother Rose





Phrag. Jason Fischer





Phrag. besseae





Phrag. schlimii 'Afton'


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 18, 2012)

Those are terrific plants!!!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful flowers John. I like the Mother Rose especially. I wouldn't mind having a flask of that cross (Mother Dot?) eventually, or even a division of MR.


----------



## Dido (Feb 18, 2012)

great flowers like that idea and this cross, 
if you have flask to share think on me


----------



## Carper (Feb 18, 2012)

All super plants and wonderful flowers with great forms and colours. 

Very well grown

Gary
UK:clap::clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful blooms, but I love Mother Rose best. :smitten:


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2012)

Lots of great Valentine colors:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 18, 2012)

Great flowers John.


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 18, 2012)

All are fantastic! JF and besseae especially beautiful red colors.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids! Good luck with the crosses.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 18, 2012)

That looks like a very nice besseae!


----------



## koshki (Feb 18, 2012)

All so nice, but the Mother Rose! !!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2012)

Yay kovachii hybrids! -- oops…….


----------



## John M (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!



SlipperFan said:


> Yay kovachii hybrids! -- oops…….



:evil:


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Besseae! :drool: :drool:


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 19, 2012)

Love them all!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 19, 2012)

:drool: esp.: Jason F, .. BESSEAE.., schlimii.. !!!! :drool: Jean


----------



## bcostello (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful phrags. Those crosses will be great.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 19, 2012)

those are great John,hope the crosses take


----------



## John M (Mar 16, 2012)

UPDATE:

Well, a month after I made the 5 crosses, I can see that 3 of them did not take; but, 2 of them did. The 3 that did not take were x besseae, x schlimii and x Mother Rose. The x Red Sky and x Jason Fischer seem to be fattening up their capsules nicely. Too bad about those 3; but, I'm happy to get anything. I'll look forward to blooming these 2 crosses; but first, I need to get these 2 capsules to mature properly and give me some viable seeds. Fingers still crossed!


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2012)

John M. you are one great grower! Your plants always look
superb (and Charlie too) both here on ST and also on OSF.
You make me want to move to Canada just to buy your
plants.


----------



## John M (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you Angela. That's very nice of you to say.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 16, 2012)

All are fantastic. Great growing John!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 16, 2012)

abax said:


> John M. you are one great grower! Your plants always look
> superb (and Charlie too) both here on ST and also on OSF.
> You make me want to move to Canada just to buy your
> plants.



Or somehow break down the border barrier.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 17, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Gilda (Mar 19, 2012)

:clap::clap: Beautiful ! Thankfully I have a Mother Rose and Red Sky so I don't have to drool too much ! :wink: Mine look very much like yours when in bloom...probably pics of mine somewhere on here.


----------

